# économie de traite et de comptoir



## shantalina

Hola!

Se trata de un texto que habla sobre la necesidad de los africanos de cambiar de actitud, en el plano de las relaciones con sus vecinos, para salir de la situación de crisis.

La frase es la siguiente:  Il est temps aujourd'hui pour l'Afrique d'enterrer définitivement le pacte colonial, de sortir des logiques de l'économie de traite et de comptoir...

Yo he traducido: Es hoy momento para África de enterrar, definitivamente, el pacto colonial, de salir de la lógica de la economía de traite et de comptoir...  
 
Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Traite (des Noirs, pour l'esclavage), al igual que se habla de" traite des blanches" (pour la prostitution). En español : trata. Venía en el diccionario de WR:
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/traite

Comptoir ; mira este hilo que trata de esta palabra:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1026909

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## shantalina

Me temo que aún no me queda claro, sería entonces:

de la trata (de humanos) y de los emporios (comerciales)?  Pense que de traite et de comptoir, juntos significarían otra cosa....

More help, please...

Merci a todos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Me parece que se han olvidado del acento:
_«...d'enterrer définitivement le pacte colonial et de sortir des logiques de l'économie de *traité* et de comptoir...»_
http://fr.allafrica.com/stories/200712090009.html

Sería: *economía de tratado(s)*

_"b- L’économie de traité_
_Pour développer l’économie de traité, la France remplace l’économie d’autosubsistance par l’économie de marché. C’est une politique des colonisateurs qui consiste à acheter les premières à bas prix et à revendre les produits finis à prix élevé..."_
http://72.30.186.56/search/cache?ei=UTF-8&p=%C3%A9conomie+de+traite+et+de+comptoir&fr=slv8-msgr&u=gazety.malagasy.org/article.php3%3Fid_article%3D2449&w=al%3A%C3%A9conomie+traite+et+comptoir&d=XUS7xy72RLfn&icp=1&.intl=es


----------



## shantalina

Muchas gracias Tina, y sí, se habían olvidado de la tilde....


----------



## jprr

shantalina said:


> Muchas gracias Tina, y sí, se habían olvidado de la tilde....


Hola,
Puede ser que se hayan olvidado de la tilde .... pero   como te dijó Gévy : *'traite'* = trata y  'comptoir' es una palabra que encaje muy bién en este contexto historico ....


----------



## Jorge Aldao

*Esta es la frase por la que me preguntaron.  (no hay mas texto por desgracia) 

"Parce qu’ils sont tous représentés par le commissaire britannique Peter  Mandelson, adepte d’une économie de comptoirs, les 27  pays de l’Union européenne constituent le maillon faible dans ce premier cercle  des négociateurs" 

Busqué con el search pero no encuentro nada.

En el Word Reference lo asocia a : *d'escompte banco de crédito

En el CNRTL dice: Établissement commercial d'une société dans un pays d'outre-mer. _Comptoir des Indes_ :

Y enla Wiki encontré esto
 Un *comptoir* est une organisation fondée sur une entente entre producteurs ou vendeurs, et servant d'intermédiaire entre ceux-ci et leur clientèle.
  Un *comptoir colonial* est une colonie où les ressources locales sont exploitées, sans développer de peuplement systématique.


Gracias

Jorge Aldao


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Heu.... les explications que tu as trouvées sont correctes.
comment peut-on t'aider ? quelle est la question ?


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Discúlpame... No me di cuenta de que poner en rojo no era una manera cortés de preguntar.
La duda es cómo traducir al español  *"adepte d’une économie de comptoirs".
*Le pregunté a quien me hizo la consulta si el contexto era relativo a ex países coloniales o "posesiones", porque me parece que puede ir por allí.
Pero, sin saberlo, ¿podrías ayudarme a traducirlo al español?
Yo diría que se podría traducir por una "economía de enclaves coloniales explotables extrayendo recursos sin dejar nada a la población local"... pero me parece muy largo ;-)
Gracias

Jorge Aldao


----------



## jprr

Bon, d'accord. Maintenant je vois ce que tu cherches.
Je crois que ce n'est pas directement lié au colonialisme, mais plutôt au mode d'organisation des échanges : comptoirs par opposition à négociations entre états.


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Bien... voy entendiendo....  
Disculpa que no te responda en francés... tardaría mucho y sería muy feo.
¿Sería algo así como la inglesa Compañía de Indias Orientales.. por medio de la cual Inglaterra manejaba sus posesiones en la India, en lugar de tener un trato del Gobierno Británico con los diversos gobernantes de la India y usando a esa compañia como la cara visible del imperialismo británico?

Gracias

Jorge


----------



## jprr

Jorg-+e Aldao said:


> Bien... voy entendiendo....  )
> Disculpa que no te responda en francés... tardaría mucho y sería muy feo.
> ¿Sería algo así como la inglesa Compañía de Indias Orientales.. por medio de la cual Inglaterra manejaba sus posesiones en la India, en lugar de tener un trato del Gobierno Británico con los diversos gobernantes de la India y usando a esa compañia como la cara visible del imperialismo británico?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Jorge


Sí, algo así.
Mira, que no estoy muy seguro, pero tratandose de la UE y de como actúa dentro de las negociaciones (al reves de China por ejemplo)... me imagino que quieren decir eso


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Bueno... te agradezco mucho...
Le pasaré todo este hilo a quien me hizo la pregunta

Una vez más... muchas gracias

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jorge:

Me estoy preguntando si no tendrá algo que ver con los monopolios. Lo más probable es que esté diciendo una barbaridad (no entiendo mucho de economía, jajaja) , pero como decimos en francés: "Le ridicule ne tue pas". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No termino de ver exactamente qué termino sería el bueno en español, pero quizá sea algo así, "Es hoy el momento para África de enterrar, definitivamente, el pacto colonial, de salir de la lógica de la economía de esclavitud y explotación (de la antigua colonia)", aunque queda bastante duro, pero realmente el pacto colonial (pacto no sé para quien ) era así, se basaba en tener a los locales casi como esclavos y extraer todas las riquezas del país.

Gèvy, en cierta manera tienes razón porque la mayoría de los _saqueos_ se hicieron a través de compañías que actuaban como monopolios, pero a efectos de traducción no valdría, porque hay más tipos de monopolios.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Gévy

Hola, Ant: 

Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones y tu paciencia conmigo. 

Por mi parte he buscado lo que podría ser actualmente llamado "économie de comptoir", y parece que sí, que se refiere al modelo colonial.



> Le développement économique est en outre entravé par de vieilles habitudes caractéristiques d’une «économie de comptoir» extrêmement dépendante de l’argent injecté par l’État. En favorisant une économie assistée, la France s’est placée dans une situation contradictoire: politiquement elle affirme vouloir «décoloniser» le territoire, mais économiquement elle crée une richesse artificielle qui entraîne le pays dans la spirale d’un déséquilibre croissant.


Fuente

Añado otro artículo, lo define de la misma forma:


> Beaucoup d’argent circule et seule l’activité économique et sociale se développe (multiplication des échanges, constructions nouvelles…), par contre la
> Guyane ne se développe toujours pas1. Elle reste bien ancrée dans une logique économique de comptoir, d’assistanat et de rentes que nourrissent la solidarité nationale et les transferts publics (rémunération des agents publics, dépenses de
> fonctionnement et d’investissement des services, dotations de l’Etat, prestations sociales, subventions…).Une logique économique aux antipodes de celle des
> pays développés.


Fuente

¿Os sirve de algo?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Bueno... muchas gracias a todos.... pasaré estos nuevos hilos, que creo que clarifican mucho eso de "économie de comptoir"

Gracas una vez más por todo el trabajo que se han tomado

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es lo que se llama el "neocolonialismo".

¿Economía de monopolio comercial?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





Antpax said:


> Gèvy, en cierta manera tienes razón porque la mayoría de los _saqueos_ se hicieron a través de compañías que actuaban como monopolios, pero a efectos de traducción no valdría, porque hay más tipos de monopolios.


Puedes dejar toda esta frase en presente, Ant .

Se refiere en efecto a las prácticas de los consorcios u holdings, sobre todo a las petroleras/ mineras y a las productoras de alimentos cuyos beneficios no son revertidos al estado en los que operan sino en su propio bolsillo y en el de algunos dirigentes que lo ingresan en bancos suizos y se compran armas e influencias (además de algunas menudencias como palacios y demás).

Igual que en la edad de la trata atlántica los reyes europeos delegaban la explotación de la trata y del comercio ligado a ella a empresas que a título personal a su vez llegaban a acuerdos con un rey africano o sus altos representantes, hoy día la economía de intercambios económicos (import/export) se maneja entre holdings y presidentes que actúan como persona privada (o sus testaferros). Este sistema permite a los holdings evadir los impuestos en el país en el que intervienen, evadir las leyes de explotación, obviar la legislación sobre el trabajo, zafarse de las tasas de aduanas.

De acuerdo que hay que recordar la idea de colonias en la traducción.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Mercí... Cintia&Martine
Sigo aprendiendo y derivando estos comentarios a quien me planteó el problema.
Pero es claro que el commissaire britannique Peter  Mandelson es un neocolonialista de aquellos siendo un "adepte d’une économie de comptoirs".
Es increíble la riqueza de este intercambio porque comencé pensando que era "una economía de mostrador" (lo que era una traducción literal aunque sin sentido) 
Gracias una vez más 
Jorge Aldao


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Acabo de acordarme. En la época de la trata de esclavos estos _comptoirs _se llamaban: _factorías _al mando de las cuales estaba el _factor (facteur _en francés).

Desgraciadamente dudo que esta palabra suene a muchos cuando _comptoir _es bastante conocido en francés.

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*. En esta página hablan de _sistema monopolista-comercial_. Sé que es casi lo mismo que te propuso Tina pero la terminación *-ista*, da un matiz peyorativo que quizá te convenga.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí, yo también había visto "factorías" (que tiene su origen en la época fenicia), como equivalente de "comptoirs". También "puertos/puestos comerciales".

Tu propuesta de utilizar "monopolista" me parece muy válida.


----------

